# INM delays



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi all,

Alright, so here's the deal. I am married to a Mexican citizen. My son (<1 yo) is a Mexican citizen. Between them, I qualify for both a Temporary and a Permenant residency, respectively. I submitted the information for the temporary back in February, not realizing about the Permanent. We then canceled the temp in favor of the second. We were told that the cancellation would take 10 business days and then we could re-submit. That was 9 months ago. Here's what my status updates have shown online:

13/02/2013	El trámite ha sido registrado	
18/02/2013	Ha sido asignado el tipo de trámite	
02/04/2013	Registro de alcance	
24/06/2013	Trámite enviado a la SRE	

The cancellation happened in February. If anyone knows anything about this and/or whether i can reapply now or what? Thanks

PS - for anyone wondering why its taken so long, thank the party change when Pena Nieto was elected. When that happened, knowing they would lose thier jobs, the vast number of government workers just stopped working. The paperwork piles up and then, MONTHS later, anyone with less than 12 years experience was let go and the new guys took over. I laughed when i heard this from a government worker friend, thinking he was joking. He wasn't.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

SRE is the Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores, which handles applications for citizenship. I suggest you ask INM directly, unless you do qualify for naturalization, in which case you would have to apply to SRE for citizenship.
I wonder why INM sent your application to SRE.


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

An excellent question and one I hadn't considered. Thank you. I'll look into it. Anyone know why?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


yossarianb52 said:



An excellent question and one I hadn't considered. Thank you. I'll look into it. Anyone know why?

Click to expand...

_INM is entirely separate from SRE. at least on the surface. If your "application" was sent off to SRE by INM back in June, it seems to me your application is considered by them to be dormant since there is no way SRE is going to even consider processing a residency visa whether temporary or permanent - at least to my knowledge.

I dealt with INM for 13 years as, at first, a temporary and then a permanent resident and am now applying to SRE for Mexican citizenship. Entirely different processes. You need to get into your nearest INM office as soon as possible to straighten this out. 

Good luck to you but the fact that INM forwarded your fle to SRE in June and that´s the last you heard is not a good sign. You need to address this issue right away. God knows what SRE´s function is here but it is a federal bureaucracy so face this problem in person now. I presume you speak fluent Spanish.


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll get on this asap but for now I'm still in the US (taking care of a few things, open-ended trip). Is there anything to be done from this end? (consulates, etc.)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unless you applied to INM for a 60 day exit-renter letter, after submitting your application for a visa, your departure from Mexico, using an FMM, probably cancelled your application. One cannot leave Mexico when an application is en tramite, without such permission and then, only for a period of less than 60 days.
Maybe you should visit the Mexican consulate nearest your US home and inquire as to your options. I hope you have not created a Catch-22 situation.


----------

